# 100%sunflower oil



## dobaym (Oct 10, 2009)

I was thinking of making a 100% sunflower oil soap.
Does anyone have any experiences?


----------



## JenniferSews (Oct 10, 2009)

This might help-

http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm


----------



## dobaym (Oct 10, 2009)

JenniferSews said:
			
		

> This might help-
> 
> http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm



Thanks allot!
Finally something I didn't try first and then ask 

Just if anyone would like to know, but doesn't want to follow the link, the qoute on the site for pure sunflower oil soap was the following:

22. Sunflower - not good
color 3 white, with yellow edges
hard 2 soft, moldable
texture 3 ok, but shrunk
odor 4 faint yuck
lather 5 great lather, clear bubbles, not creamy
conditioning 4 not drying, squeaky clean
Impression 3 not impressed. Add to short shelf life, no good


----------



## carebear (Oct 10, 2009)

that's odd.  I have a bar of it from a swap right here and what I see and feel is very different:

Yellowish, but the whole bar, not edges
Moderately hard
No lather - but the bar was immediately slimy (cured 4-6 months)

Still - ick


----------



## dobaym (Oct 10, 2009)

"Moderately hard
No lather - but the bar was immediately slimy (cured 4-6 months)"

Thanks for the remark.
You wrote its not too soft, if I get you right.
I guess if it would be half olive oil, half sunflower than I would get a considerably good bar, in the aspect of  its hardness.

What about the curing time, you really need to wait 4-6 months to be able to use the soap, or am I getting something wrong?


----------



## Manchy (Oct 10, 2009)

rather 4 weeks than months. but, as i see on this forum and from personal experience, we all tend to use our soaps (just to try them!)   already few days after we pour them..


----------



## dobaym (Oct 10, 2009)

Manchy said:
			
		

> rather 4 weeks than months. but, as i see on this forum and from personal experience, we all tend to use our soaps (just to try them!)   already few days after we pour them..



That sounds more realistic!
Thanks!


----------



## carebear (Oct 10, 2009)

dobaym said:
			
		

> "Moderately hard
> No lather - but the bar was immediately slimy (cured 4-6 months)"
> 
> Thanks for the remark.
> ...



Yes - not too soft
No - I don't think half and half with olive would be a considerably good.  Yea it would harden but it'll be tremendously slimy.  And have next to no lather.  In MY opinion.

For most soaps a good cure is 4 weeks.  For a 90-100% olive oil I absolutely believe at least 2 months, 4 is better.  But heck, you can use it any time.  For an olive/sunflower I'd say longer is still better - but see above.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 11, 2009)

Carebear is right; 50% olive & 50% sunflower will not produce a bar of soap anywhere near nice. And I think it would spoil way to early.

To get a good bar of soap, you generally need: 
oils/butters to make lather; like coconut oil and palm kernal oil, but also a small percentage of castor (5-8%).
These one's will give you big, fluffy bubbles.
oils/butters to condition; like olive/rice bran/sunflower/soy oil, shea/mango/cocoa butter and much, much more.
These ones will make your skin feel good.
Fillers, like lard, tallow and palm oil. Will give structure to your soap and creamy lather, and are cheap.

Sometimes single oils make great soap too; like olive and lard; but that's not the case most of the time. You need to create a properly balanced recipe. To help you, you can use www.soapcalc.net.

his link can also help:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... highlight=


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 11, 2009)

I always find this link very helpful when trying to decide which oils to use.

http://millersoap.com/PDF/OilProperties.pdf


----------



## dobaym (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, I would really like to make soap with one or very few ingredients.
So I will stick with olive oil, and maybe add one or two essentials for character.

Thank all of you for your replies, they are very helpfull!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 12, 2009)

Why don't you try a bastille soap, with up to 25% coconut and 75% olive. Real easy and great soap!


----------



## dobaym (Oct 12, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Why don't you try a bastille soap, with up to 25% coconut and 75% olive. Real easy and great soap!



Another aspect is, that the ingredients used should originate near middle europe. So olive is still not to far, but coconut.
Do you know of any oil, that has similar properties as coconut but can be grown in a mid mediteranian climate?
Good question, right?


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, but no;
Babassu is native to Brazil
Castor grows in tropic climates
Palm kernal is mostly produced in Malaysia, Colombia and Indonesia
And coconut is Asian too...

I really couldn't soap with any of those


----------



## dobaym (Oct 12, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but no;
> Babassu is native to Brazil
> Castor grows in tropic climates
> Palm kernal is mostly produced in Malaysia, Colombia and Indonesia
> ...



Well thanks anyway!!! I guess I'll stick with castille and some essential, and fragrance then.


----------

